# Little johnny



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Little Johnny was walking home from school with his mum, telling her about his day..."Mummy, at playtime, I saw Daddy's car go into the woods Aunty Jane was with him".."Oh ",said Mum," carry on".."Then, me and Jack sneaked out and followed them and saw them kissing and..".."Stop!" Said Mum,"Why don't you save your story and tell us all tonight, so Daddy can hear too". So at the table , little Johnny, told them.."I saw Daddy's car go into the woods near school and me and Jack went into the woods. We saw daddy kissing Aunty Jane then they took their clothes off and did that thing what Mummy and Uncle Bob do when Daddy's at work".. Mum fainted..

The moral of this story is;

Women should always shut up,listen and let people finish before interrupting.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: 
That last sentence is about right


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Class :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh yes! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

